# Ovarian Cyst after ICSI in March



## sadey (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm pretty new to posting here, I hope you'll be able to help.

I had my first ICSI (Reprofit) in March, All went well except it ended with a BFN! I've had severe pains since then and recently had a scan done, it turns out pain is because of a large cyst in my left ovary - Not there pre ICSI, definitely sure it came after treatment.

I'm due to have it removed next week but really confused if it's the right thing to do, it may result in lost of that ovary I'm told.

Would welcome advice or similar stories and outcome.

Background - DH -male factor , Me - All test fine,  till this came along

Thanks 

Sadey


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Sadey

Sorry nobody replied earlier - I had a cyst when i was having one of my treatments last year, however it was fairly small and colllapsed of its own accord.

I had a search for some other thinks for you to see if I could find anything that might help - here they are:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205321.msg3220498#msg3220498

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=56120.msg747541#msg747541

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191516.msg2968771#msg2968771

Sorry they are a bit old, but at least you can see others have had a similar experience.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## kity (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,

I have had a very similar problem. During my first cycle of clomid they discovered a very large and unusual cyst in my left ovary, which unfortunately turned out to be borderline malignant, so I had to have the whole ovary removed last year. I have since had my first cycle of IVF and guess what? There is now a cyst in my right ovary, it has also been tested and is borderline malignant. As I only have the one ovary they are going to try and remove the cyst and leave the ovary   hopefully this will work. If it does I will start my next cycle of IVF.

Speaking from personal experince, I don't think they would remove it unless it was the right thing to do. The IVF drugs can affect cysts by encouraging them to grow (so I have been told by IVF doctor). Also if they successfully remove the cyst then it will not be blocking your ovary and hence increase your chances of producing eggs. 

If they do have to remove your ovary, you will still be left with one. And one ovary is all it takes, as I have been told plenty of times by various doctors.

Have you had any tests done to determine the type of cyst i.e CA125 blood tests, or is it just a simple cyst? If it just a simple cyst then I think the removal of it is quite straightforward. Also simple cysts sometimes just disappear of their own accord!!!

If you have any further questions, please feel free to PM me. I have been dealing with all this for about 2 years now. I may not know all the answers but I will help as best I can  

Kity
x


----------



## sadey (Jun 11, 2009)

Many Thanks Karenanna and Kity for your kind words and info.

I've had the cyst removed,  it was about 6cm but luckily my ovary was not taken out. We're now considering our next step on this journey.

Karenanna,

Congrats on your twins!!!! wishing you a safe delivery

Kity,

I hope all goes well with removing the cyst and and best wishes for your next cycle.

Sadeyxxx


----------

